# Joining Butcher Block



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd like to make a kitchen table with two pieces of 15" wide butcher block. In order to join the two side by side, should I use a biscuit joint or use a mortise and loose tenon? I have a router, but if a biscuit joint is the way, I'd buy a plate joiner. Thanks for the help.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cibula,
You could use biscuits. I think it would be easier to just make a spline joint. If you have access to a table saw, you could cut the slot with it and also cut the spline. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

Are there certain things to consider when making a spline joint. How deep? How wide? What type of wood is best used for the spline? I've not done one before, but I'll try with a some scrap pieces. Any insight would be helpful.


----------

